# cardio helped my acne!



## patientx (Feb 27, 2013)

I recently started cycling more seriously, and an immediate difference I noticed was my skin!

My active acne, and post-acne pigmentation seemed to improve significantly.

It is great! I haven't done serious cardio for years, because I concentrated on strength training. I guess my neglect of cardio caused my acne to get worse and worse over the years.

I am going to remember doing cardio from now on. If it fixes my skin, what a cool thing! It is cheaper than skin products and a dermatologist.


----------



## andy973 (Sep 17, 2013)

I used to have really bad acne years ago and it destroyed my confidence. Exercise can cure a lot of things.. I try to exercise to combat my anxiety/depression but I think it has helped me clear up some of my acne as well.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

That's great! I myself have recently started working out again and i feel better at the end of the day. It's so fun and in the long run you'll be better for it.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

cardio helps to regulate the body's hormones and stress so its one of the benefits of a good workout. What also helps is proper cleaning of your body. Now this i can swear by because it works: 
http://www.fendrihan.com/kent-convertible-bath-body-brush-beech-wood-natural-bristle-p-1154.html

requirements: the fibers should be soft to the touch but not too stiff and not made out of plastic. Look for something like that at bed bath and beyond. It took less then a month for 90% of my acne to go away. 
( i use home made olive oil lye bar soap becaue i got a lot of free time on my hands)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Simply exfoliating everyday with a luffa and a semi rough sponge, using just regular Dove soap got rid of 95% of any acne I used to have and kept it that way.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

patientx said:


> I recently started cycling more seriously, and an immediate difference I noticed was my skin!


Interesting.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes. Exercising helps a lot but other factors can help too. For me, dancing, keeping stress free, eating clean food and keeping a cleaning routine has helped me alot... Also, the more busy you are, the less time you have in front of the mirror, picking at your face. (Guilty here!!) I used to use benzoyl peroxide to treat my face (used it for 4 years) but then my skin became addicted to it so when I stopped cold turkey 3 months ago, my face literally turned into a war zone!! Now, at night, I use Neutrogena oil-free scrub (grapefruit one with microfine beads and salicylic acid) followed by olay night cream. In the morning, I use a natural cleaning cleanser and spot treatment (made out of ginger and honey) that my sister bought for me and Olay regenerist (deep hydration cream) along with some Skin Food BB cream and my gosh..!! My skin has never been so clear and smooth before. It's still oily but no acne... only hormonal ones every now and then.  I'm so glad I broke free of Benzoyl peroxide though; so scary....


----------



## azureyoshi (Dec 26, 2012)

[redacted]


----------

